# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  Seaclone 100 protien skimmer

## Timo

For sale Seaclone 100 protien skimmer Â£30. Should do up to a 4' or good for a nano reef.

----------


## Nemo

is it sold?

----------


## Timo

No think i might keep it unless you know someone that wants it?

----------


## Nemo

yes i did but then he snatched one from ebay  :lol:

----------

